# Mud Motor Battle_Beaver Dam vs Swamp Runner vs Mud Skipper



## JTgatoring (Nov 25, 2017)

Which one will come out on top?! These long tail mud motors have worked great on my 1436 Alumacraft and I would recommend them to anyone who would be interested in a cheap, reliable motor. Sound odd putting those two words together but these kits and engines are inexpensive and reliable. 

On JTgatoring's YouTube channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz6PJK0fV0Zjjfaxiz7Houg, I am testing all three long tail mud motor medium kits. :shock: One from Beaver Dam Mud Motors (CLP), one from Swamp Runner (SPS), and one from Mud Skipper (use to be KKK but has now seemed to change it to CKS). The engine of choice is the Predator 420cc Hemi engine. Videos will be posted every Saturday morning. Each week, along with the video, there will be a written article on https://www.jtgatoring.com/. 

There is a few chapters in this series; the first chapter is the unboxing, second is the assembly portion, third is the water test, and the forth and final chapter will be the conclusion! If you have anything specific you want to see or have any questions about, add it to the forum or contact me about it! I will try to reply back within a day if not two days. Share this with people who may be interested!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Stumpalump (Nov 25, 2017)

JTgatoring said:


> If you have anything specific you want to see or have any questions about, add it to the forum or contact me about it! I will try to reply back within a day if not two days. :mrgreen:


Ive got a reliable 12.5 to 18hp motors that will drop in place of the 212cc 6.5hp Predator, Kohler 6 or the small Hondas. Would 12.5 plus HP kill one of the smaller mud moters designed for the small 6.5's? 
Also what is the verdict of running mud motors instead of a jet in rocky shallows. Is one better than the other for rocks?


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 25, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> Ive got a reliable 12.5 to 18hp motors that will drop in place of the 212cc 6.5hp Predator, Kohler 6 or the small Hondas. Would 12.5 plus HP kill one of the smaller mud moters designed for the small 6.5's?


If you are trying to use a small kit with a larger engine, I would contact the dealer of the kit. It may not even bolt up.



Stumpalump said:


> Also what is the verdict of running mud motors instead of a jet in rocky shallows. Is one better than the other for rocks?


I haven't traveled rocky water before so I don't know anything about it. I just know about the long tail mud motors. I do not know much about jet motors. One thing I do know about jet motors is that they are way more expensive than a long tail mud motor. On reliability, I wouldn't be able to tell you one over the other. One thing that pops into my mind is that if your mud motor breaks a prop, you can fix it right there without any issue. If you know you are going through some pretty rough stuff, pack a few extra props. Anything that breaks with a sps mud motor kit, you will be able to fix on the shore with out an issue, or if you can't you'll still be able to run, just not smoothly. If your jet motor breaks, I don't know much about it, so I wouldn't be able to fix it out on the water.


----------



## Stumpalump (Nov 25, 2017)

I've got the 6hp small motors pushing double and tripple the HP. Big valves, sleeved block, big intake, weisco piston yada yada. Made to run 3 seasons wide open on cart tracks. I just wondered if the small mud motor chassis could handle the extra power and RPM. I can spin them to 10,000 all day long. I've got one with a 12 hp carb and one with an 18 and can get more. Anyway if you think you know of an overbuilt one for the small motors then let me know.


----------



## JTgatoring (Nov 25, 2017)

The majority of my experience has been with Swamp Runner SPS kits. They are great with customer service and have dealt with the long tail racing over seas, so I would recommend talking to them for getting a kit for your heavily modified engine like you have.


----------



## JTgatoring (Dec 9, 2017)

Just posted the intro video for this series! Go check it out! - https://youtu.be/Um2FG72goQ8


----------



## JTgatoring (Dec 16, 2017)

First video is up! CLP - Beaver Dam Mud Runner unboxing! Once I have all three kits unboxed, I will videos comparing the parts side by side so you can see them in better detail!

https://youtu.be/SO5L41_llNE


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice vid but speed it up. First 3 minutes of the vid can be deleted. Try to keep them at 5 max or people get bored. Other than that I can't wait to see it scoot!


----------



## JTgatoring (Dec 24, 2017)

Let me know what you think of this one Stumpalump! Second unboxing video is up. This is the SPS Swamp Runner Mud Motors Medium kit

https://youtu.be/dZrjXJOboj4


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 24, 2017)

Perfect! Seems like a more professional kit and the big sticker was a nice touch. =D>


----------



## JTgatoring (Feb 21, 2018)

Just finished a big article on the website comparing all the parts and pieces of the long-tail mud motor kits. I hope it helps someone out! - https://www.jtgatoring.com/long-tail-mud-motor-kits-comparing-parts/


----------

